# `Jason's Gallery`



## Jas0n (Apr 3, 2010)

*`Jason's Gallery`*







So I thought it was about time I made a gallery to display my signatures and such, rather than constantly flooding the forum every time I make something new.

If you want me to make you a signature feel free to ask but I can't guarantee that I'll make it, depends on whether I feel like it at the time.

Since the move to the vBulletin forum and the new 30 image per post limit I've had to cut a lot of my work out of the gallery, the only work left is ones that I felt were most appropriate to their specific sections.

*Most Recent Sig:




*
Warning: Spoilers contain lots of images.


Spoiler: Really Old Signatures



The majority of these sigs were made a number of years ago, after which I took a break from making any kind of signatures and focused on web design instead.





















I started making sigs again about a year later, that's where this next set of sigs begin:


Spoiler: More Recent Sigs

























And now we get to present date, all of the work listed below here have been made over the last 2 years.


Spoiler: Most Recent Signatures























































​
​


----------



## Gnome (Apr 3, 2010)

I really like all of it. You've improved greatly and I still think you were good in your early stages,


----------



## Thunder (Apr 3, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

>


i remember this one =D Man, i miss chatting in Toast, lol.


----------



## Josh (Apr 3, 2010)

Dude, Your awesome at this. Time to add this to the Signature Gallery list!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 3, 2010)

I still say that you should be taking requests. Man, you're good. Honestly, you should do something for websites and whatnot.


----------



## Wish (Apr 3, 2010)

I absolutely love the Obito siggy. <123456789


----------



## m12 (Apr 3, 2010)

Great job on your work. It's real nice. Even your older signatures are wonderful. I look forward to more collaboration work between the two of us.


----------



## Robin (Apr 3, 2010)

Jas0n, you are plain amazing at gfx. Keep at it! Nice work!


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 3, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Feel free to PM me for my MSN ;P

@Alfred: As I said, if I ever feel like making a sig and not sure what to do, I will take a request or two, but I don't ever feel like dedicating the time or effort to doing it full-time, and besides, my sigs suck without inspiration ;P

@Everyone else: Ty


----------



## muffun (Apr 3, 2010)

Hawthawthawthawt

My favorite is definitely the Umbreon one. :3


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 5, 2010)

Idk what sig to make next.. I kinda wanna try making another one of these real life pokemon sigs 
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
.. but I also have an idea to do a Muk sig with animated poison bubbles, though I don't know whether I'd be able to pull the animation off. I haven't done animation for ages.

Thoughts? ;D


----------



## Josh (Apr 5, 2010)

Try make a real life pokemon signature, I love it.
Maybe try a water type pokemon in the water?


----------



## kenziegirl (Apr 5, 2010)

your sigs look so cool!


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 5, 2010)

Well I decided to go with the Muk sig.. My first time doing animation in years xD

There was some colour loss in the animated version, so I made a non-animated version too.

Non-Animated:





Animated:





Thoughts?

The animation is a bit joggy, but that's because I haven't done animation in forever and I didn't want to spend ages piecing all the frames together perfectly xD


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 5, 2010)

I remember you showing me your old sigs on MSN  .  Did you ever find your first ever signature?


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 5, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> I remember you showing me your old sigs on MSN  .  Did you ever find your first ever signature?


Nope


----------



## m12 (Apr 5, 2010)

I love the Muk one. The animation is very smooth. Excellent work.


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 5, 2010)

And just for lols I guess I'll post this here:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

I made it nearly a year ago (with a touch pad ;P) in Flash and never finished it. Now that I have a graphics tablet I wanna get back into this kind of Flash animation, considering it'll be easier to draw the frames.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 5, 2010)

lolnoobsigs to DAMN!

Nice job Jas0n.


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 6, 2010)

Pssh, only two comments on my Muk signature!?!

Jas0n bumps the thread. Wtb more D:


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Apr 6, 2010)

I love that Muk signature <3


----------



## random guy (Apr 6, 2010)

Very nice signature well done.


----------



## Robin (Apr 6, 2010)

That Muk Signature is sweet. Nice going Jas0n.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 6, 2010)

Woah, they're all awesome, I really like your style you use to make sigs.
I really like the Non-Animated Muk sig, the background is perfect for Muk. However, I'm going to have to be a party pooper on the animated one, and don't really think it looks/moves much like slime. Don't worry though, as you said it's your first in ages!


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 6, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Woah, they're all awesome, I really like your style you use to make sigs.
> I really like the Non-Animated Muk sig, the background is perfect for Muk. However, I'm going to have to be a party pooper on the animated one, and don't really think it looks/moves much like slime. Don't worry though, as you said it's your first in ages!


I get what you mean, though I was aiming more for slime bubbles, sort of like the bubbles you see when you get poisoned in a pokemon game. It's kind of hard to get a slime effect with a water C4D though ;P


----------



## Marcus (Apr 6, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm sure it is really hard to do with C4Ds. The first bit is really good, like the first wave of slime, but I think the second wave is not as realistic. It's still much better than what I could do.


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 6, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, I wasn't really sure how else I could get an animated slime effect, without drawing all the frames individually ;P


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 6, 2010)

Ayumi Hamasaki Sig, made from a stock originally and all the effects coming from smudging, no C4Ds or brushes.

This was my first time trying this particular technique. If I did it again I would fix some of the smudging, it killed some of the stock/focal in the beginning phases.

Thoughts?

EDIT: Thought I'd make a Japanese version too :3


----------



## bittermeat (Apr 7, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

>


I am not really digging it. The quality is horrific. 
The background and glow around the stock do not complement each other well.

I think the tone needs to be lighter and have more touch to create the purity of it.


----------



## Wish (Apr 7, 2010)

I don't like the new Ayumi one. But still. AYUMI~~! <3


----------



## Nedrian (Apr 7, 2010)

i think you're really awesome <3

i don't see any elephants though.


----------



## Robin (Apr 7, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

>


The sig looks OK, but its not great. Not one of your best Jas0n, you can do much better! Keep up the hard work though, they look great.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 7, 2010)

Theese are pretty awesome and you should keep this up.

Do you do signiture requests?


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 7, 2010)

Nedrian said:
			
		

> i think you're really awesome <3
> 
> i don't see any elephants though.


I really should make an elephant sig, that'd be awesome xD

Maybe for my next one.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 7, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Theese are pretty awesome and you should keep this up.
> 
> Do you do signiture requests?


IDk if you saw this.

But some C+C

Your Muk one should've had more than just the backround animated as it was covered by the foreground and was a problem, maybe you could've made the foreground 'slide' down like the sludge of the Muk.

I liked the banners you did on the LOZ and the other siggy, but with the LOZ one you should've made the banner _slightly_ longer so you could read the line without looking to the front. or made the text a little smaller.

You can see the improvement in how you make your Signitures, Theres very few faults in them as you progress in making them. you should be proud with theese creations!


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 7, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't going to reply because I disliked your ignorance of reading the original post, but I guess I'll have to or you'll continue spamming my thread.

I don't take requests.

As for the Muk C&C, I made it behind Muk for a reason, I didn't want the animation to block the focal point of the signature, aka Muk. Also creating what you suggested would be a whole project within itself and probably take hours, if not days. I didn't want to do something so extreme on my first time doing animation in a very long time.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 7, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry i didnt read that, so sorry on that point.

Also with the Muk i think it'd be good, or EVEN animate muk's body to make it look like its sliding slime?


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 7, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As I said, it would take days. I don't know if it would even be possible.


----------



## SamXX (Apr 8, 2010)

Favourites.

Your work is really amazing! How does everything you do look good?


----------



## Jake (Apr 8, 2010)

You're really good at these.


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 10, 2010)

Back from my ban - made a sig using yet another new technique for Mr. Gallows in my absence, thoughts?







I realllyyy like this sig, jealous that Trikki gets to use it and not me XD Might make myself one using the same technique.


----------



## «Jack» (Apr 10, 2010)

Excellent, inspiration's flowing now, huh?


----------



## Nic (Apr 10, 2010)

Awesome!  You also have improved over the time too.


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 11, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> Excellent, inspiration's flowing now, huh?


Not really, actually ;P

All my inspiration's run dry.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 11, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Back from my ban - made a sig using yet another new technique for Mr. Gallows in my absence, thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate it when your request sigs are better than your own


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 11, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, that always seems to be the way with me. Not sure why :/


----------



## Conor (Apr 11, 2010)

All of them are brilliant, I especially like the Boo one.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 11, 2010)

Looks a little too plain and the white is too strong.


----------



## Robin (Apr 11, 2010)

The slowking sig is purely amazing. Great work.


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 12, 2010)

Made one of those sexy smudgey sigs for myself:


----------



## Wish (Apr 12, 2010)

Odamn. That new one is amazing.
10/10


----------



## Rocketman (Apr 13, 2010)

You're really good at sig making. Is that first one on the list below a sim one?


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 13, 2010)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> You're really good at sig making. Is that first one on the list below a sim one?


Yep, made it when The Sims 3 first came out.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 13, 2010)

Jason, you're my favorite person.


----------



## Caius (Apr 13, 2010)

It's cute.


----------



## Yokie (Apr 14, 2010)

That's some damn good signatures.


----------



## Jas0n (May 1, 2010)

This is what happens when I'm bored at 6:30am;

And yes, I know I suck at drawing ;P
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Away236 (May 1, 2010)

obviously the only large piece of artwork you own has to be the one with a chick and her boobs.


----------



## SamXX (May 1, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> This is what happens when I'm bored at 6:30am;
> 
> And yes, I know I suck at drawing ;P
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> ...


Wahah, I like it x'D


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 1, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> This is what happens when I'm bored at 6:30am;
> 
> And yes, I know I suck at drawing ;P
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> ...


Life is good! .... Let's dance! .... :L  :O


----------



## Jas0n (May 1, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay! Woohoo! This is funnn


----------



## Jas0n (May 2, 2010)

Don't know if I like this new sig, I'm out of inspiration so I was just messing around in Photoshop to see if I could find any.

Either way, this is what I got;





No idea wtf went wrong with her face, she developed random spikes which I didn't notice until I nearly finished the signature.


----------



## Jas0n (May 3, 2010)

No comments? /cryslitemo.

Bump.


----------



## Josh (May 3, 2010)

I actually like this, Especially the way it blends in.

9/10.


----------



## Sab (May 14, 2010)

blending is well done. i'd erase some of the effects on the face. also i'm not really feeling the border


----------



## Jas0n (May 31, 2010)

My friend drew this picture and scanned it. I traced and coloured it for her. This is the first time I've ever actually done any colouring, so what do you guys think?


----------



## Josh (May 31, 2010)

Better than what I can do :L

It looks great, But what exactly did your friend draw?


----------



## Jas0n (May 31, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Better than what I can do :L
> 
> It looks great, But what exactly did your friend draw?


Her character from World of Warcraft ;P


----------



## Josh (May 31, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh, I see it now


----------



## Cybertooth (May 31, 2010)

Some of the worst sigs i've seen. I hope you can do better than that..... :/


----------



## bittermeat (May 31, 2010)

This one is my favorite.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 1, 2010)

Cybertooth said:
			
		

> Some of the worst sigs i've seen. I hope you can do better than that..... :/


The best constructive criticism I've ever had <3


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 1, 2010)

how on earth do you make them


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 1, 2010)

crazyredd45 said:
			
		

> how on earth do you make them


He doesn't live on earth. So he doesn't make them on earth.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 1, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> crazyredd45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha  ha  very  funny


----------



## ShiningJPS (Jun 23, 2010)

OMG jason! Those are beyond cool!
I absolutely love the umbreon one :O
I can't wait to see some more


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 23, 2010)

ShiningJPS said:
			
		

> OMG jason! Those are beyond cool!
> I absolutely love the umbreon one :O
> I can't wait to see some more


Doubt I'll be making anything more for some time.. not only am I severely uninspired but the computer with all my graphic work and such on it has exploded, so until I can restore all that I won't be able to do anything.


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 1, 2010)

Made a really quick sig to get back into sig making and to get all my settings right on this new computer. It's really light so it doesn't show up the best on the light background of this forum, looks better on a dark background.


----------



## Wish (Jul 1, 2010)

For some reason, I love the colors.
Great job!  =D


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 8, 2010)

New large art/photo manipulation:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Aug 8, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> New large art/photo manipulation:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


I like it 8^D. Is that a turtle at the bottom? XD. Sorry if I sound stupid, I just seriously can't see. o.e


Cute, though ^.^


----------



## kalinn (Aug 8, 2010)

Hooray more of Jas0n's stuff! =D 


I love the purple japanese one. 
The new one with the clouds/river thing the trees on top of the clouds make it look really fake, but that's about it.


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 8, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea it is, the clouds were supposed to be abducting the turtle XD


----------



## miniland (Aug 8, 2010)

Woah! These are really cool =)


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 10, 2010)

Another new large art/photo manipulation:


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 10, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Another new large art/photo manipulation:


Woah, that's awesome.

Color contrasting really makes things stand out.
9.98/10


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 12, 2010)

Another new photo manipulation:


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 12, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Another new photo manipulation:


All is good, but the text. It doesn't stand out much and I don't seem to pay much attention to it.


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 12, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Aug 12 2010, 11:36:43 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the point, I don't want it to stand out or be of any importance, it's not a sig.


----------



## twinkinator (Aug 13, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Another new photo manipulation:


My favorite so far.


----------



## Sab (Aug 13, 2010)

your photo manips are looking pretty great kiu m8


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Aug 13, 2010)

You're really great at this stuff. Keep it up! :>


----------



## Lewis (Aug 14, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Another new photo manipulation:


lookin gd


----------



## KoolKitteh (Aug 14, 2010)

I really like the Maxwell(From Scribblenaunts) Pikachu, Lucario, and Umbreon ones =)


----------



## Wesley11293 (Aug 14, 2010)

Fantastic artwork Jason. Keep it up


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone 

Got another new one:


----------



## SilentHopes (Aug 15, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> crazyredd45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then how shall we understand how to make such mind-boggling signatures on planet earth??

The simple answer; The world may never know.


----------



## Sab (Aug 16, 2010)

text needs some work m8 lookin good tho kiu


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 16, 2010)

My first proper splice, it's not amazing but a good learning experience for future projects:


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> My first proper splice, it's not amazing but a good learning experience for future projects:


Well done Jason.  10/10


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 16, 2010)

Made this to show a friend how I made my latest Photo Manip, thought you people on TBT might be interested too:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## kalinn (Aug 16, 2010)

That is really cool! 
And I loooove that one with the little girl!


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 16, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Made this to show a friend how I made my latest Photo Manip, thought you people on TBT might be interested too:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


that's interesting, cool.

confused about how you went from picture 1 to being zoomed out, though.  did you just copy and "reflect" the island over, or lolhuh?


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 16, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, I completely rebuilt the image to make it bigger.

I used the handy new "content-aware" feature in Photoshop CS5 to expand some of the beach and the sky, after that I copied pieces of the sea, shore and island and pasted them in place and blended them in. Used the clone stamp to make everything look less copied, use some healing brushes to again make things look less copied and added in a sky stock to mix that up a bit.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 16, 2010)

if only I had the patience to learn how to do that,
if only i had the brain to think to do that in the first place.

cool stuff, bro.


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 16, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> if only I had the patience to learn how to do that,
> if only i had the brain to think to do that in the first place.
> 
> cool stuff, bro.


It does take a lot of patience... as I said before this latest one is my first proper splice so combining the learning with making the actual manip, it took me about 3 hours to make.


----------



## Caius (Aug 17, 2010)

Gorgeous


----------



## Wesley11293 (Aug 17, 2010)

That is amazing Jason  Do you use GIMP or Photoshop? I have GIMP


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 17, 2010)

Wesley11293 said:
			
		

> That is amazing Jason  Do you use GIMP or Photoshop? I have GIMP


Photoshop CS5


----------



## Wesley11293 (Aug 17, 2010)

Photoshop is better for making signatures


----------



## Sab (Aug 18, 2010)

very creative, only cnc is that the waterfall rocks on the left need to blend in more, kiu


----------



## SilentHopes (Aug 18, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> My first proper splice, it's not amazing but a good learning experience for future projects:


The girl seems like she kind of stands out in the picture...

And she looks a little big.


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 18, 2010)

New one, Forest Enchantment:


----------



## muffun (Aug 18, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> New one, Forest Enchantment:
> (image)


Wow, this one is great. The only flaw I can see is that the lighting is a bit screwy, the girl looks kind of out of place. 

And holy *censored.2.0* a tiger.


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 19, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, I made this one mainly to practise with lighting and shadows, and as such there are a few flaws in both. Hopefully I'll do better next time.


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 19, 2010)

Loldoublepost

Another new one, I reallyyy like this one:


----------



## muffun (Aug 19, 2010)

This one is amazing. Can't find any flaws, kudos bro.


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 19, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> This one is amazing. Can't find any flaws, kudos bro.


There are a few flaws, but then again that could be just me being picky.

Glad you like it.


----------



## Caius (Aug 19, 2010)

Looks like a scene from FF12. I love it


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 19, 2010)

Zr388 said:
			
		

> Looks like a scene from FF12. I love it


My original inspiration was Zangarmarsh from WoW, it was going to be blue and foggy, but when I got this colour I fell in love with it.

Zangarmarsh, incase anybody doesn't know what I'm talking about:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 22, 2010)

Made a new sig, first in a while:


----------



## Jas0n (Sep 3, 2010)

^ Cry at no comments on my last sig.

Anyway, yay for double post.. New sig:





Tried a new technique on this one, quite pleased with how it turned out


----------



## Thunder (Sep 6, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> ^ Cry at no comments on my last sig.
> 
> Anyway, yay for double post.. New sig:
> 
> ...


Awesome text. I think i agree, it turned out well


----------



## Jas0n (Sep 6, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Facepalm at my spelling mistake that I didn't realise until now. How do I mistake "well" for "one" xD

Anyway, I love the text too, I think this is the first text I've done that actually looks really good.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 6, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, i didn't even notice. Comparing this text to your other ones, the others seem way too basic.


----------



## Jas0n (Sep 6, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Text is something I've wanted to perfect for a long time, but it's a whole thing of its own. The generic text like in my most recent signature doesn't fit in with my normal signatures because it distracts from the render too much. I'm still trying to find a style of text that works with those "blendy" style sigs, hence why a lot of it is just basic white text to avoid people stealing them.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 6, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohh, i see, i see.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Sep 7, 2010)

The siggy looks cool


----------



## Jas0n (Sep 7, 2010)

Not sure if anyone's seen, but there was this girl on the X Factor last Saturday who kept pulling strange faces during her act. The video can be seen here:
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/JglWZ-wC3Vk'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/JglWZ-wC3Vk' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

For the lols I made an animation of her from an interview she had recently xD


----------



## crazyredd45 (Sep 8, 2010)

Pretty cool


----------



## Jas0n (Sep 14, 2010)

New photo manip:


----------



## crazyredd45 (Sep 14, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## Caius (Sep 14, 2010)

That's gorgeous, but I think you should have made a little more contrast around the tigers back paws. It would have stood out a little more and not blended in so much with the background. The key to black and white (or relatively two tone in your case) images is contrast.


----------



## Jas0n (Sep 14, 2010)

Zr388 said:
			
		

> That's gorgeous, but I think you should have made a little more contrast around the tigers back paws. It would have stood out a little more and not blended in so much with the background. The key to black and white (or relatively two tone in your case) images is contrast.


Yea I noticed the same thing, I was originally aiming for a foggy effect around the legs of the tiger but when I added the adjustment layers and such it seemed to just blend in too much.

Thanks for the feedback nonetheless.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Sep 14, 2010)

I think the fog idea worked

you colud deapen the colour , but don't listen to me


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Sep 15, 2010)

Jason, OM*G.

I love how your pics look so glowing and bright, you feel as if you are there.

Keep it up!


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 21, 2010)

I really like a lot of your stuff here.  It is also cool seeing how you've improved, no?


----------



## Jas0n (Sep 21, 2010)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> I really like a lot of your stuff here.  It is also cool seeing how you've improved, no?


I agree, I enjoy looking back on all my work to see where I've improved. It's also nice because sometimes I get inspired by things I've done in the past and I'm able to do redo them with better ability now.

Thanks for comments aswell Lisa ^_^


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 21, 2010)

mmmmmmmmmmm mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm sexy! Hows about me and you meet up one night so you can show me more of your "art work"


----------



## 1234gamefreak1 (Sep 21, 2010)

these and really REALLY good sigs


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 21, 2010)

nice manips you got there.


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 23, 2010)

Decided to do a drawing of my World of Warcraft character, done it from scratch and the production of it spanned over a few days. End product had something like 120 layers xD


----------



## Lewis (Nov 24, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Decided to do a drawing of my World of Warcraft character, done it from scratch and the production of it spanned over a few days. End product had something like 120 layers xD


Pretty good.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 24, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Decided to do a drawing of my World of Warcraft character, done it from scratch and the production of it spanned over a few days. End product had something like 120 layers xD


Looks pretty good, although i'm not liking how the coloring gets over the outline. Most of the shading is done pretty good, nice job.


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 24, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could have easily edited that but I was lazy and figured it looked alright anyway. If I ever do something like this again I'll probably spend more time to work out the kinks, as this drawing does have quite a few (such as the bit of shading on the hair that isn't quite blurred enough and it's bugging me >_>)


----------



## Thunder (Nov 24, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? I actually kind of liked the way the hair looked, heh.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 24, 2010)

I give it 100/10 just because of the face.


----------



## Jake (Nov 24, 2010)

I give ti 10/10 too. I really like it


----------



## Jas0n (Jan 19, 2011)

Urgh... I really need to fix my gallery. I'll do that tomorrow, it's late now.

Anyway, I made a new sig, first actual sig in a while:


----------



## Caius (Jan 20, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> Urgh... I really need to fix my gallery. I'll do that tomorrow, it's late now.
> 
> Anyway, I made a new sig, first actual sig in a while:




Nice Katara Sig.

for the WOW character, I recommend that you try something called post production, merge all the layers and erase the color that bleeds outside the line art. You can also add shine to the armor by erasing small dots and adding little detail with color value.


----------



## Jas0n (Jan 20, 2011)

Zr388 said:


> Nice Katara Sig.
> 
> for the WOW character, I recommend that you try something called post production, merge all the layers and erase the color that bleeds outside the line art. You can also add shine to the armor by erasing small dots and adding little detail with color value.


 
I was going to go and clean it up, erase the colour that bled outside the lineart etc. but my layers were so horribly messy that I couldn't be bothered to go through and find out which ones were the bleeding ones, though I probably should have thought about merging ?_?

I'll keep the shine tips and such in mind for next time I draw something, thanks 8D


----------



## Jas0n (Jan 20, 2011)

Jason's Gallery is now fully supported by vBulletin 8D Had to cut out 20 images but I still have a nice selection of my work.


----------



## Caius (Jan 20, 2011)

Yeah.. I don't know what I want to do with the rest of my gallery. I'll probably just make another post in my topic with the rest of my work and then link to it on the first post because of the image limit.


----------



## Jas0n (Jan 20, 2011)

Zr388 said:


> Yeah.. I don't know what I want to do with the rest of my gallery. I'll probably just make another post in my topic with the rest of my work and then link to it on the first post because of the image limit.


 
I was debating making a new thread so that I could have the 2nd post in the thread so they were all grouped together but I figured 30 images were enough. Might be an idea for you though.


----------



## Caius (Jan 20, 2011)

Nah, last thing I need to do is clog up the forum with more of my art lol


----------



## Jas0n (Jan 20, 2011)

Lolanothersig. Wasn't sure which variant I preferred so decided to post both.


----------



## Nic (Jan 20, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> Lolanothersig. Wasn't sure which variant I preferred so decided to post both.


 I really enjoy the second one.


----------



## bittermeat (Jan 20, 2011)

Jas0n said:


>


It's a whole lot better than the Toph signature I tried to make. I'm not fond of the text, but overall it's good.


----------



## Caius (Jan 21, 2011)

I like them both but from a critiquing standpoint the first one is washed out because there's too much of the same color going on. You want to go with an Analogous color scheme for this kind of thing, and the second one with the different hues of green as well as yellow and oranges does that quite well. Fancy work.


----------



## SamXX (Jan 21, 2011)

If the text of the first was in the same position as the second, I'd say that.


----------



## Jas0n (Jan 21, 2011)

Making so many sigs all of a sudden xD






Ignore the horribly bad font again... I really need to get better with fonts :l


----------



## Jas0n (Jan 23, 2011)

loldoublepost, but a new sig:





EDIT: Made a slight colour variation:


----------



## Caius (Jan 23, 2011)

For the aang one I would recommend tuning the colors of his arrow to better set the lighter blue tones used in the rest of the image.

For the other one I like the complimentary colors in the first moreso than the second but they both look good.


----------



## Jas0n (Jan 23, 2011)

Zr388 said:


> For the aang one I would recommend tuning the colors of his arrow to better set the lighter blue tones used in the rest of the image.
> 
> For the other one I like the complimentary colors in the first moreso than the second but they both look good.


 
Until you mentioned it, I didn't even notice how far apart the blue colours were in the Aang one. That's frustrating.


----------



## Caius (Jan 23, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> Until you mentioned it, I didn't even notice how far apart the blue colours were in the Aang one. That's frustrating.


 
Haha it's a good idea when you finish a piece to walk away for a bit and come back for just that reason.


----------



## bittermeat (Jan 24, 2011)

Jas0n said:


>


I really love this one. I'd make the text have the same brightness as the highlight in the signature. Other than that, the background is not too simple and it has a good amount of textures and detail within.


----------



## Jas0n (Jan 25, 2011)

Spent 5 hours~ drawing this last night, what do you peoples think?



Spoiler: Warning: Large Image


----------



## Caius (Jan 26, 2011)

I love that picture. So much. So friggen much.


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 9, 2011)

Been a long time since I updated this thread, don't post much of my stuff these days. Here's my latest sig anyhow:


----------



## Caius (Aug 9, 2011)

GENTLEMEN. 

Sweet sig.


----------



## SockHead (Aug 10, 2011)

I love this, and I love you.


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 10, 2011)

Zr388 said:


> GENTLEMEN.
> 
> Sweet sig.


 


SockHead said:


> I love this, and I love you.


<3 Let us all have babies


----------



## Caius (Aug 11, 2011)

Delicious babie- oh wait wrong comeback.


----------



## MasterC (Aug 11, 2011)

Jas0n said:
			
		

>








You're so great at this ,you make my signature look horrible in comparison.


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 13, 2011)

Made a new photo manipulation for the first time in about 6 months, woo


Spoiler: Large Image Alert


----------



## Niya (Aug 14, 2011)

They're beautiful ; - ;


----------



## Caius (Aug 15, 2011)

The only thing I would suggest for the manip is the girl stands out from the background as way too saturated. De-saturate her a little and you should be good to go.


----------



## kierraaa- (Aug 15, 2011)

They look great!


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 27, 2012)

So it's been forever since I updated this thread. Woops.
Finally got an upgraded tablet for Christmas, now working with a fancy Intuos5, DEAR GOD ITS SO BEAUTIFUL.

Anyway, thought I'd post my latest painting here to celebrate:


----------



## Caius (Dec 27, 2012)

Absolutely lovely Jason. The yellows and oranges really bring it all together.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 27, 2012)

That looks so real. That's awesome, Jas0n!


----------



## Keenan (Dec 27, 2012)

Extremely impressive.


----------



## Kip (Dec 28, 2012)

Jas0n said:


> So it's been forever since I updated this thread. Woops.
> Finally got an upgraded tablet for Christmas, now working with a fancy Intuos5, DEAR GOD ITS SO BEAUTIFUL.
> 
> Anyway, thought I'd post my latest painting here to celebrate:




Duuuude! that's amazing!


----------



## Jas0n (Jan 15, 2013)

Been practicing with drawing people lately, I've never been good at it so I've been trying to improve. 
Here's a quick portrait of a friend:


Spoiler



Deleted because I'm not sure why I ever posted such horrible artwork


----------



## Elijo (Jan 15, 2013)

That's amazing!


----------



## SockHead (Jan 15, 2013)

pirates are cool but jason u need more practice!


----------



## Jas0n (Jan 15, 2013)

SockHead said:


> pirates are cool but jason u need more practice!



I know, I literally never draw or paint people. This was the first I'd done in over a year, lmao. Going to be pushing out as many as I can while I have the free time and hopefully get better.


----------

